
Announcing the MapD Cloud: self-service GPU-accelerated analytics - tmostak
https://www.mapd.com/blog/announcing-mapd-cloud/
======
jeff_friesen
I love MapD and been following them for a couple years. . I've been trying to
do similar things using crossfilter, dc.js and custom elements. It works well
up to 100K records, but we're starting to need millions of rows. But the entry
previously was steep technically and financially. This cloud offering sounds
perfect.

------
ruw1090
> data allowance of 10 million rows, and range up to a 100 million row
> allowance.

Only supporting up to 100 million rows seems extremely limiting for a lot of
analytics use cases. What's the reasoning behind this? Does the product not
scale?

~~~
randyzwitch
(I'm a MapD employee)

The limitation of 100 million rows is just for 14-day trial purposes; for the
paid versions, the lower volumes are quoted as 'Getting Started' prices. For
enterprise scale, people can contact MapD to get customized pricing.

As far as the scaling question goes, MapD has a public demo on the website
with 11 billion records (and product performance scales somewhat linearly as
more GPUs added):
[https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships/](https://www.mapd.com/demos/ships/)

~~~
ajinkyapatil
Is the demo down ? getting a 502

~~~
randyzwitch
Thanks for letting us know, it looks like it might be down temporarily. In the
meantime, the other demos work just fine:
[https://www.mapd.com/demos/](https://www.mapd.com/demos/)

~~~
randyzwitch
The demo is back up now, thanks for your patience!

